# Thankful to God - over 72,500,000 Visitors at APM



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

I was looking up some web stats for the APM site and I was overcome with joy. I just wanted to publicly thank everyone who has visited A Puritan's Mind over the years who visits the Puritanboard. I wish I had a way to thank all the visitors from all over the world, but we know that is impossible! 

APM was created specifically to disperse Gospel information that was penned, preached, or likened to rediscovering the Reformation and the Puritans. I am exceedingly glad for its success and all those who visit the site to gain more information and knowledge about Reformed doctrine. I am constantly amazed at how God is working through APM, and in my wildest dreams I would not have thought that so many would stop in and read Reformed Literature. APM started as a 20-30 page site holding information from Turretin, Ames and Love - some of my favorites. From there it grew leaps and bounds.

The Main Page acts as a simple portal and introduction into the site, with some navigation. On that page alone I've added a counter that records the visitors to that page, not the whole site. It is amazing to me that more than 72,500,000 people have hit that page alone, and web stats indicates that 30,000,000 of them attended in the last year and a half. That is _mind boggling _ to me.

Information has not only reached all over the globe through the site itself, (even into many communist and secular countries such as Turkey, Vietnam, China and India), but I have even sent MP3 disks, lectures, charts, literature, books, and sermons all over the globe to places such as England, Ireland, Scotland, Australia and New Zealand, Hong Kong, Columbia, Brazil, and other far away destinations. We should be exceedingly thankful for the medium that the Internet gives the Gospel and the work of the Gospel. 

I appreciate all the support and help I have received over the last couple of years as the site has really taken off, and expanded into things such as the Puritanboard with the help of Elder Fred Greco, my close and good friend and Christian brother Mr. Scott Bushey, and initially Pastor Phillip Way (and all our moderators of course), and also into Puritan Publications with the help of my good and godly brother in the Lord, Rev. Matthew Black. May God be ever glorified in the spread of the Gospel, the honor of Christ and the reformation of the mind that takes place as result of confronting the holiness of the Lord in His Word, and the writings of the Reformers and Puritans as they aid us to love the Lord with all our heart and mind. We should be grateful that we live in such an age that allows us to expand the minds of Christian brothers and sisters all over the world in an instant. What will the future hold for God's people in this way? I look forward to seeing what is in store.

Blessings.

[Edited on 2-12-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 12, 2006)

In your reply to Pastor Way (regarding this post by Pastor Way) could you use my post as a foil perchance? In some way? It may be clarifying in some way regarding your position... Just a suggestion. I won't take it badly if you don't...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats!!!!

Oh I don't think it's Honk Kong

blade


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2006)

Well I account for at least one of those visitors. Congratulations, can you link to my site please.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 12, 2006)

Are you sure it wasn't just me? I think I refreshed my browser with your web site 20,000,000 times in the past year alone.
:bigsmile:


----------



## Ivan (Feb 12, 2006)

Truly amazing, Matthew.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Are you sure it wasn't just me? I think I refreshed my browser with your web site 20,000,000 times in the past year alone.
> :bigsmile:



Funny. Then in that case, I'm thankful for the 4 people that came and refreshed often.


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for all of YOUR hard work Matt! The Lord is using you mightely!


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, never underestimate or underappreciate the people who make material available. It's easy to just assume stuff is around to be partaken of as if it just appears. It's somebody's effort always, so thank you, Dr. McMahon (and all the others like the monergism.com individual)...


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 21, 2006)

yea, keep it up webmaster...APM is really helpful!


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 21, 2006)

APM is truly a good site with an amazing number of great resources. Thank you for making it available!






[Edited on 2-21-2006 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for your efforts to educate the Christian community about it's history Dr. Matt.
I can also say that I have profited by the dozens of articles and excerpts that I have printed out from your site.
Thanks again.


----------

